# Coding multiple injections 20550 and 20600



## mantan (May 21, 2010)

I wanted to know if anyone has a opinion on how to code multiple injections. So my hand surgeon is doing injections of the tendon sheath for tigger finger of the Middle finger and ring finger CPT 20550 x 1, than he does injections on the same fingers but in the PIP joint of each finger CPT 20600 x2. Per CCI the 20550 is bundled into 20600 yet a modifer is allowed. In this case would you bill both with a 59 modifer or the 20600 only. Also there is differnt diagnosis for each procedure. 

MM CPC


----------

